# Question about posting a wanted ad for cancer patient needs rv parking area in maine



## rover36 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all,
very nice forum. im new to rv'ing and have a question about posting a wanted ad.
Is there any forum place or classified area for a member to post for a parking area urgently needed by cancer patient in brewer/bangor maine area?
i didnt see any specifics so didnt want to violate any rules or anything.
thanks for your time


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Sep 14, 2012)

Good Morning Rover36,
I believe we are ok with you posting your RV Parking needs.  Please no links to other websites in your post(s) or signature.
Have you tried the local RV Dealers or RV Parks in that area to see if they can provide you with some assistance?

Cindy


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 14, 2012)

very nice of you Cindy, I wished I could help, but all I can say is ask anyone who may be able to.


----------

